# Drucker druckt falsch



## suntrop (11. März 2002)

Hi,
ich habe bei meinem PC gemerkt das die Farben nicht mehr so ausgedruckt werden wie sie sollen.
Ich bekomme immer eigenartige Streifen in die Bilder rein.
Jetzt habe ich einfach mal drei Balken mit den RGB Farben gemacht und ausgedruckt. Die Farben sind alle vorhanden 
aber trotzdem sind die Streifen noch da.
Ich dachte als erstes das die Farben alle sind,
aber da ja alle auf dem Blatt erscheinen kann das nicht der Fall sein, oder?

Was kann noch das problem sein?

Für Rat bin ich immer dankbar.


suntrop


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. März 2002)

vielleicht ist eine rolle im drucker verschmutzt

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Flame (11. März 2002)

genau, putz den mal. 

die streifen entstehen meistens durch die rollen, die das papier transportieren.
so war es auch bei unserem phaser 850.

:FLAmE:


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

*jep--*

genau reinige das ding mal....dann gehts wieder...


@flame den hätte ich auch gern den phaser *g* währe schon mit dem 750DP zufrieden *lol* nur hab ich keine 3800€ für ein drucker *lol*

so bis im sommer


gruß
freaky


----------



## suntrop (12. März 2002)

Putzen, ok aber wie und was.
Wenn ich vorne die Klappe öffne kommen direkt von rechts die Farbpatronen an.
Was genau soll ich den darin putzen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. März 2002)

nicht die farbpatronen, sondern die rollen, die das papier transportieren. einfach mit einem feuchten tuch abwischen

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

Die Patronen werden nicht kommen, wenn der Drucker nicht unter Strom steht... nehm jetzt mal an, dass deiner nicht mit Baterien betrieben wird


----------

